# problema en grabadora aiwa



## djtata (May 14, 2010)

hola que tal compañeros, soy un amante mas de la electronica y tengo conocimientos basicos de esta, pero apenas estoy iniciando en el tema de reparacion.

tengo una grabadora aiwa, la cual tiene problemas en la emisora AM, no suena , solo sale un ruido y nada de voz , mientras que la FM si suena perfectamente.

le revise la cesion del radio para ver si tenia filtros secos y la antena para ver si estaba abierta y todo esta bien.

ahora no c q mas hacer para conseguir su reparacion, quien me pueda ayudar con este tema le agradezco de antemano.

gracias


----------



## Panzer2 (May 14, 2010)

Hola Amigo! Decime el modelo del Radio-grabador, hace mucho trabajé en Aiwa y tal vez pueda ayudarte.
Si lleva integrado en la parte de AM-FM, decime cual es.


----------



## djtata (May 15, 2010)

la radio grabadora es una aiwa modelo NO. CSD-TD69UC


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 15, 2010)

Si es un musiquero que lleva un interruptor deslizante revisa si hace correctamente su cometido, aunque lo mas fácil es echarle un poco de aceite en spray ( 3 en 1) y mover lo justo después del chorrito de tal forma que la suciedad se despegue.

Si es completamente digital la cosa cambia, pero es raro hoy en dia que se estropee


----------



## djtata (May 15, 2010)

aaaa se me olvidaba el integrado que tiene es LC 72131 - 2rp2   , y ahi un componente que no se que es, este componente al tocarlo o parparlo con el dedo el ruido desaparese , pero aun no sale la voz, solo se reduce el ruido.

el componente tiene esta referencias 308 - u8, es como especie de condensador ceramico rojo y tien 3 terminales , este se situa al lado de la bobina o transformadorsito negro.

la radio grabadora es digital


----------



## Panzer2 (May 15, 2010)

Bueno, el integrado que enviaste es el microprocesador, controla AM-FM y las funciones del teclado. Sin instrumental, lo único que podés revisar es la llave de banda y la llave de función. Probá de limpiarla como te dicen anteriormente. el capacitor rojo no es tal, es un resonador cerámico de 455Khz. Como el micro hace todo, solo podes fijarte alguna soldadura fria o falso contacto. No tiene en el sector radio cerca de una bobina metálica roja y una naranja un integrado que empiese con TA o TDA o CX? te pregunto por que hay que revisar Frecuencia Intermedia y es un integradito de unas 16 a 18 patas.


----------



## djtata (Jun 3, 2010)

bueno compañeros, al parecer la grabadora tenia un voltaje perdido, ya que consulte con otro tecnico sercano, el cual me recomendo puentear la antena con algunos puntos de la tarjeta,hasta que  nuevamente volvio la emisora  y funciona perfectamente.

gracias por la ayuda prestada


----------



## dcastibl1 (Ene 26, 2011)

hola tengo una grabadora aiwa modelo CSD-A670LH y resulta que prender pero no coge ninguna emisora ni en am ni en fm. entonces quisiera saber q puede tener y q me recomiendan revisa si tienen algun diagrama mejor. saludos 
PD: soy principiante en reparaciones...


----------

